# e board question



## Newguy95 (Dec 17, 2009)

i was just wondering if and how i can add an eboard to a 1950's enigne


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

How about room. You will have to place it in the tender or cut a hole and place it in the cab unless it is a diesel. The only problem is the motor coil it will have to have a feed from the center rail pass through a bridge rectifier to the coil and return to the bridge.. Other wise the engine will go in the same direction. Electronic e units are designed for DC motors. So you have to convert the old motor.

Use Lionel part # 600 0103 001.
Radio Shack Bridge 276-1146 Middle two go to the track Outer goes to the coil.


----------

